# Decent MPG Vehicle



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

So I just got a job in west jordan, but I am going to be living orem and going to school at UVU, I am looking for a vehicle that gets good gas mileage while still being able to take it off road some what. I am leaning towards a VW Jetta Diesel, what have you heard about the jettas! Any ideas! Thanks guys


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jetta..."off road somewhat"???? 
VW overall get pretty good ratings from the likes of Consumer Reports.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Jetta won't get ya too far off the road...
Neither will a Toyota Corolla but i see about 40mpg on the highway with ours


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I get 40 mpg with my corolla for commuting. Good gas milege and good off road are incompatible.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the same issue I bought and hyndai sante fe... Not the best of both worlds but gets 28-30 mpg on the highway and has awd to get a little off road. Plus I can pull an atv trailer or small boat as a bonus. Good luck!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You could always get a Toyota Tacoma. Very good off road (as good as any bigger truck, save clearance.)

Mine gets 19-21 MPG depending on driving/tires/speed/etc. Thats the actual MPG, not what those stupid computer things in the upper dash say...I've had friends tell me their diesel gets this, or my durmax gets this..but if you do the actual math the MPG its usually much less.

They aint real cheap but you can find good used ones on KSL for an ok price.

Last ya forever.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hybrid Escape perhaps... Nissans new Juke gets 31 miles per gallon and is 4wheel drive and has decent ground clearance.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Another consideration...I think the single stupidest decision some people make is this-sell my paid off (fill in the blank run of the mill domestic sedan) so I can spend $30k on a Prius at a $600 monthly payment so that I can save $45/month...It is amazing the nonsense that some people give into. Just like the drivers, almost always women, who have one single problem with their 6 year old car, so rather than make the $700 repair on their paid off vehicle they trade it in as is to the dealership for their $20k 2-year old one. They apparently do that a lot, I took our 8 year old car in for a $200 repair and the salesmen were all over us...that was literally the first repair ever made on it except for the water pump in 8 years. Just my $0.02. Good luck!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

My 1989 Bronco II gets 24mpg hwy and 16-18 running up to the mountains. As much as I like it I would sell it for the right price  but I'm sure my brother who likes to borrow it wouldn't be too happy.


----------

